# Maggie crossed over



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

I posted about my young Maggie having a sarcoma. Well, yesterday she took a turn for the worse and I had to euthanize her. It was soo difficult to do. I witnessed this beautiful, happy, frolicking 1 yr old go downhill really fast. I cannot believe this happened. I miss her terribly and see her everywhere. Her hair is still on the chair we sat on together each evening. I keep feeling like I should be doing something. I was on my way home today and it was getting close to her dinnertime. Just for a second I thought I needed to hurry and get home to feed her. I feel an empty space in my life. My heart hurts so much.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh....it breaks my heart....I'm sorry for you.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Maggie ! My friend lost her darling Mollie yesterday also.
They are playing together over the Rainbow Bridge now.
(((((((( Hugs)))))))))


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I've been there and I share your grief.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

heart breaking news................she will always live in your heart!


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Maggie was absolutely beautiful! When we lost our first dog, I truly felt such a heavy heart and like I couldn't breathe for about a week. Praying peace and comfort for you.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Very very sorry.

When they are so ill, they're better off released.

In her Spirit Energy now, she is restored, healthy and happy, romping in green meadows and playing with all the other critterz on the other side.

&#128054;&#128568;&#128054;&#128568;&#128054;&#128568;&#128054;
&#128156;&#128154;&#10084;&#128155;&#128153;&#128156;&#128154;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Very very sorry.
> 
> When they are so ill, they're better off released.
> 
> ...


I wish I could really believe that! where ever dogs go I want to go there too.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

no1girl said:


> I wish I could really believe that! where ever dogs go I want to go there too.


We ALL "go" to the same place - - an energy field we never actually leave.

Very similar to the waves on the ocean - - even though each one is distinct and can be called "a wave", it is never really disconnected from the ocean water - - It's always a part of the whole.

🐶🐶🐶


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

KroSha said:


> We ALL "go" to the same place - - an energy field we never actually leave.
> 
> Very similar to the waves on the ocean - - even though each one is distinct and can be called "a wave", it is never really disconnected from the ocean water - - It's always a part of the whole.
> 
> 🐶🐶🐶


if there are no dogs I am not interested.is there a place for me with nothing but dogs?????????????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

no1girl said:


> if there are no dogs I am not interested.is there a place for me with nothing but dogs?????????????


IF you think "THERE IS" that place ... it can manifest ... i.e. "BE THERE" for you.

Hows 'bout dawgs AND ellyphants ???

Luverlee thought...I may join you !!!

💙💛❤💚💜


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Maggie. :-(


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

I am so saddened to read this news. My her spirit now soar free at Rainbow Bridge.
RIP dear Maggie.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

She will always be in your heart. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for your lose. My golden is half English and half American. We were told that English goldens didn't get cancer!! It was one of the reasons we adopted her. However, we will never give her up for a maybe. She has been my baby for 15 months. Your Maggie will be waiting for you as she loved you so much.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

It's important to be aware of the genetic component in animal and human cancers.

But cancer is also a condition of mutation as well as a defect in the immune system when it is unable to recognize and respond to cancer cells by killing them.

That immune system defect can also be genetic or mutation.

The action and activity of cancer cells is extremely varied and individualized - - one of the fundamental reasons why a cure has been so elusive.

I lost my sweet 6-year-old Golden Retriever/Weimaraner, Cider, to a sudden onset external pancreatic tumor. It's never easy.

&#128054;&#128148;&#128054;&#128148;&#128054;&#128148;&#128054;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Hugs for you.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

A big hug to all of your kind words and sympathy. I know it will take time to soften my grief for Maggie. I will never get over the loss of my 1 yr old. My vet is performing a partial necropsy, cremation, and a concrete paw print urn with Maggie's name on it it. She's doing this at no cost to me. Dr. K is a special, loving vet and even though she is across town, I will keep her. She and the whole office was teary-eyed the day I brought Maggie in. Her empathy and sympathy is extraordinary. 

The breeder is in shock too. English Creams have been known to live longer because of not getting cancer like American Goldens are prone to. She said she will give me a puppy if I want one. Maggie is the first puppy out of all their litters to get cancer. Their vet has been working with my vet also. 

Again, I thank all of you.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, and it must have been especially difficult as Maggie was only 1 yr. old. I do hope you will take up the breeder's offer of another puppy when you feel able. 
It has been a little over 2 months since I lost my 13 yr. old Shih Tau , Lennie, but today my husband is driving 900 km. to pick up our new puppy, and she will help to fill the hole in my heart. 
Prayers of comfort for you.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Nancie E said:


> So very sorry for your loss, and it must have been especially difficult as Maggie was only 1 yr. old. I do hope you will take up the breeder's offer of another puppy when you feel able.
> It has been a little over 2 months since I lost my 13 yr. old Shih Tau , Lennie, but today my husband is driving 900 km. to pick up our new puppy, and she will help to fill the hole in my heart.
> Prayers of comfort for you.


I will be given a new puppy! They were born 2 days before Easter. Can't wait!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

So sad. Just remember that your Maggie was blessed with knowing that she was well loved. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry for the double postI was just feeling so sad about Maggie.

Sending you extra hugs.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

That is so hard. You can tell she was loved a lot.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

So sorry!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I understand and have felt the pain of losing my lovely 'fur babies'. I take comfort in knowing that I gave them good homes and they knew they were loved - I hope you can feel the same comfort when you remember the good times you shared with your 'fur baby' and companion xxx.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

She will be waiting for you when you cross the bridge from life to a better life. She will hear your footsteps and be looking for your beautiful face and hear your joyful laugh as you unite together; running and giving her treats-oh, what joy will make your hearts!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))


----------



## JosephineR57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

